# Boosting internals



## RedSledSER (Oct 23, 2007)

Has anyone boosted internals on the QV engine? I'm toying with a twin turbo and would like to do new rods, pistons and manifold before turboing.


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

The VQ is pretty stout and can take moderate boost with no real mods. Speed Force Racing has a single turbo setup that gets you 370+ whp on 5-8 psi boost, stock internals. They are looking for a 6 speed to do a setup on, $4500 installed and tuned. I wanted to send my car down to them but the transport costs from Canada are crazy. No TT setups for the FWD VQ that I know of.


----------



## RedSledSER (Oct 23, 2007)

My tech used to work for nismo and he felt better boost internals vs a blown engine. Just wanted to check to see what others have done. $4500 for 370whp? Wow, I'm feeling good. My project spend is $5000 to get to 400-500+whp with new internals and tuned. Pays to know the right people. If goes well, ship it to Minnesota.


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

Brian Crower makes a 4.15L stroker kit for the VQ35 too, it starts at $5100.


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

yeah im with him on the stroker kit. i mean yea in the end you do spend more with the stroker kit because of the install and rental car (supposing you have someone do it cause not all of us are mechanics/machinists) but at the end of the day you would also have a built motor that you would be putting down a shite load of power down with that is N/A. and if that doesnt satisfy you then turbo it and run a friggin 100hp shot of nitrious haha good luck with that tho.


----------

